# Rest day decompression thread (may contain spoilers)



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, a whole lot of bad has happened this Tour. I know I shouldn't get emotionally invested in a silly bike race, but I did... 

Today's stage 9 especially... sheesh.

A lot about the Tour so far has ticked me off, including injuries, abandons due to injuries, needless crashes, rider time loss due to crashes, teams getting smithereened due to crashes, angry bike riders throwing $10K bikes, the Izod commercials, and that _car today._ Even Contador falling over at least once a day isn't funny anymore. 



But, there's good stuff too. The scenery is great as always. The Bobke commercials keep me going, _How 'bout now?_


Jens Voight has not crashed. This also makes me happy.



Vive Le Tour.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Jens may have crashed several times and we wouldn't know. When Jens crashes, it's the pavement that gets torn up.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Well, a whole lot of bad has happened this Tour. I know I shouldn't get emotionally invested in a silly bike race, but I did...
> 
> Today's stage 9 especially... sheesh.
> 
> ...


I was looking forward to watching today's stage. My best finish in the Etape du Tour was in 2004 when the Etape went over the Puy Mary and finished in St. Flour. The Massif Central is not visited by many tourists and only occasionally does the Tour go through it. For those of us who ride in the rolling foothills of the Appalacians, the roads seem very familiar -- not many long climbs, but lots of them, some with steep patches. 

Given that I still am recovering from my crash on May 20, I have felt a special kinship with all of the guys that have crashed this year. I cannot imagine how some of the riders, like Flecha and Hoogland today, can get back on their bikes and finish the stage.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

MarkS said:


> Given that I still am recovering from my crash on May 20, I have felt a special kinship with all of the guys that have crashed this year. I cannot imagine how some of the riders, like Flecha and Hoogland today, can get back on their bikes and finish the stage.


Today, I understand due to adrenaline etc...It is the fact that they can keep going for another 2 weeks that amazes me. I'm quite certain that every movement, shower, change of clothes etc... has to hurt like heck.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

BBill, good point!

MarkS, I can only imagine. Ow.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The riders that crashed and finished today have my respect. I crashed in a crit in 92 and tore up the right side of my body from the side of my foot (ripped the shoe) to my ear. I had to take days off from work to lay on the couch with the ceiling fan blowing on me to curb the pain. I couldn't imagine continuing on for another two weeks.


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

Those same riders will ride again tomorrow to access their injuries and to stay loose. Tough indeed.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

I like the Izod commercials, enough to the point that I downloaded Weezer's "Brave New World". :thumbsup:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bigbill said:


> The riders that crashed and finished today have my respect. I crashed in a crit in 92 and tore up the right side of my body from the side of my foot (ripped the shoe) to my ear. I had to take days off from work to lay on the couch with the ceiling fan blowing on me to curb the pain. I couldn't imagine continuing on for another two weeks.


No kidding. Hoogerland and Flecha deserve the most aggressive rider numbers today. Definition of HTFU. Velonews has a photo of Hoogerland with torn up kit and the fence post he knocked out of the ground lying next to him.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> No kidding. Hoogerland and Flecha deserve the most aggressive rider numbers today. Definition of HTFU. Velonews has a photo of Hoogerland with torn up kit and the fence post he knocked out of the ground lying next to him.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

I am soooo looking forward to riding this stage next week in the EDT (www.letapedutour.fr)!. My collarbone fracture is pretty much consolidated and my left hand has regained enough strength and feeling that I should be able to shift and brake for the distance...I think......

In other news, they found the bastid that threw me off my bike into traffic. 2 months of lost training calls for some retribution!!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

philippec said:


> I am soooo looking forward to riding this stage next week in the EDT (www.letapedutour.fr)!. My collarbone fracture is pretty much consolidated and my left hand has regained enough strength and feeling that I should be able to shift and brake for the distance...I think......
> 
> In other news, they found *the bastid that threw me off my bike into traffic.* 2 months of lost training calls for some retribution!!!




Wait. _Whaaat????_


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Daaaaannnng!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Great topic. I too feel like I need to decrompress too. Holy Crap this was a hell of a first week. The real battle for GC hasn't even begun yet I am drained from emotional highs and lows.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*The road*



bigbill said:


> Jens may have crashed several times and we wouldn't know. When Jens crashes, it's the pavement that gets torn up.


tries to make sure Jens stays upright so he doesn't hurt it


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cyclingnews has it beat:











krott5333 said:


>


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

weltyed said:


> cyclingnews has it beat:



I just saw that on the other thread. Ow.>>> 

Hope he's up to date on his tetanus shots. He and Flecha are going to hurt like summbees tonight.

I had a great little ride on the bike today. Not one car ran me into a fence.


.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

spookyload said:


> Great topic. I too feel like I need to decrompress too. Holy Crap this was a hell of a first week. The real battle for GC hasn't even begun yet I am drained from emotional highs and lows.




Spooks, go ride yer bike. It did wonders for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

OMG, that looks horrible. Not only is his skin all ripped up, he basically flipped over and landed on his back. Ouch.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder how baseball players can make millions of dollars when they are basically fat out of shape slobs who can't play if it's raining. Here's a guy who makes a tiny fraction of that and is 10x fitter and tougher.

Hoogerland=tough mofo.
Anyone in MLB=def not even an athlete. Maybe equivalent to playing poker or bowling.


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

I just saw where that driver hit those guys. He had plenty of room to go straight not veer to the right. What the hell was that driver thinking?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Well, a whole lot of bad has happened this Tour. I know I shouldn't get emotionally invested in a silly bike race, but I did...
> 
> Today's stage 9 especially... sheesh.
> 
> ...



Where's Kirsten Gum?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

bas said:


> Where's Kirsten Gum?




Who?


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

The driver was dodging a sizable tree in the grass to his left. The driver over-corrected right and wiped out the riders.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the driver*



superjesus said:


> The driver was dodging a sizable tree in the grass to his left. The driver over-corrected right and wiped out the riders.


had no right trying to pass them on that narrow road

put him in the back of a pick up in his underwear and toss him out onto the road and into a fence


----------



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

bigbill said:


> Jens may have crashed several times and we wouldn't know. When Jens crashes, it's the pavement that gets torn up.


SO you're saying that Jens is the Chuck Norris of bicycling?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

mrcookie said:


> SO you're saying that Jens is the Chuck Norris of bicycling?


Jens Voigt created Chuck Norris so non-cyclists could appreciate the awesomeness of Jens Voigt.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> had no right trying to pass them on that narrow road
> 
> put him in the back of a pick up in his underwear and toss him out onto the road and into a fence


Agreed 100%. Here's to hoping the Tour directors do a bit more than just revoke his press rights for the race. What does it say of our sport if even the TdF isn't protected from the negligence of automobile drivers? What chance do we humble amateurs have then?


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

I will now use HoogerlandTFU from now on. And you shouldn't be allowed to abbreviate the his name to H. What a rider. I'd be crying for my mom with those cuts.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

nims said:


> I will now use HoogerlandTFU from now on. And you shouldn't be allowed to abbreviate the his name to H. What a rider. *I'd be crying for my mom with those cuts*.



More than likely he was crying for joy that those cuts didn't get his nutz.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

You know, I look forward to the Tour each year but this year there is just something missing. I haven't watched the last two stages and am not sure when I'll watch another.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

And now, for a little Queen:

(edit to add: more depressing news, I just heard Klodi may be out too.... Definitely time for a happy yootoob happy song)


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

nims said:


> I will now use HoogerlandTFU from now on. And you shouldn't be allowed to abbreviate the his name to H.


I agree with this.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the musical interlude.

I just watched the PT coverage. Both those crashes with Vino and the breakaway group getting clipped by the car give me the willies. 

And what the heck was that Contador incident about--did someone in the peloton clothesline him? Poor spectator!

It's no wonder that I use my brakes going downhill now... shiny side up, rubber side down--and be safe out there.


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I wonder how baseball players can make millions of dollars when they are basically fat out of shape slobs who can't play if it's raining. Here's a guy who makes a tiny fraction of that and is 10x fitter and tougher.
> 
> Hoogerland=tough mofo.
> Anyone in MLB=def not even an athlete. Maybe equivalent to playing poker or bowling.


I agree that cyclists are tough but it's a stretch to say baseball players are not athletic. It's a different type of athleticism but they are athletes nonetheless. Can a cyclist hit a 100 mph fastball? Probably not. Does that mean the cyclist is therefore not an athlete?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

paredown said:


> *Thanks for the musical interlude.*I just watched the PT coverage. Both those crashes with Vino and the breakaway group getting clipped by the car give me the willies.
> 
> And what the heck was that Contador incident about--did someone in the peloton clothesline him? Poor spectator!
> 
> It's no wonder that I use my brakes going downhill now... shiny side up, rubber side down--and be safe out there.



Pasted from a FB friendo's post today:

_Prudhomme says that he's particularly pissed because shortly before the accident he had announced on race radio for all the cars to pull over to the side of the road and let the team cars through.

Hoogerland is quoted after the accident sayi...ng, "We can still be happy that we’re alive. Nobody can be blamed for this. It’s a horrible accident and I was in it. But I said to Flecha, ‘We’re still alive and Wouter Weylandt died in a crash.'" I swear, that guy is tough as nails! _


I heard Contador incident was the result of hooked bars. Not sure.

Anyway, maybe they should all have those little bells on their bikes as heard at minute 2:47 in the bicycle vid. That'll stop those pesky press cars and motos.

And now, for something completely different: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes, this has been a nail tough TdF so far. But remember last year? With the road furniture-strewn Netherlands roads? And the cobble-cobbling?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

With everything that has happened, I need the rest day. I'm not sure how much more of this I can stand. Evey time I think they are about to settle down and get to racing their bikes, something even more bizarre happens. I do hope the injured can recover some on the rest day. It's just not fair for the guys to have their TdF ruined like this.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks like reports coming in that Bert has a swollen knee from today's fall but was actually already inflamed from previous days fall. May jeopardize his ability to continue. If so, the eventual winner would have an asterisk next to his name citing the reason why he won. Definitely not the way anyone wanted to see this years tour turn out.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Those cuts look bad but what looks like varicose veins on Hoogerland's butt are if anything even scarier. 

Completely agree that the driver needs a hefty punishment, not just being thrown off the Tour  and that Hoogerland and Flecha showed incredible spirit to not just pack up there and then. Seeing Hoogerland fly into that fence made everyone wince.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Losing Wiggo and the RadioShack riders is really going to detract from the GC battle. 

I'll still watch with interest but alot of the drama has been sapped. It's hard to pinpoint the root cause of all of these issues. Some people think it's the race radios, or the fact that the Tour is so big that all of the riders are pressurized into riding recklessly, or the par course, our the crappy helmets.. Maybe it's all of the above.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> More than likely he was crying for joy that those cuts didn't get his nutz.


which is a miracle cos his stones are massive


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll agree it's been a crazy tour.. I even made a thread about the crashtastic nature of the race this year. It's scary and sad and exciting all together. The barb wire wreck certainly gets the cake for craziest and maybe luckiest to ride away.. I feel horrible for Vino... Seems like Karma is catching up to Contador... Jens is he man as always... Sprints have been fun to watch... I think I need the rest day today too. Man..


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Every year the number of cars on the road at the TDF goes up. I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't a tour somewhere you could buy a seat...........:mad2:

There just can't be that many people alive that are experienced at driving a car in the middle of a bike race on narrow roads.

Len


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Len J said:


> Every year the number of cars on the road at the TDF goes up.


Regardless of safety issues, don't the riders suffer from all the exhaust from the cars and motorcycles? I know I do, especially when climbing on a busy road, and I'm sure not putting out anywhere near the same effort as the TdF riders. Sometimes I wonder how the riders catch a breath with all those exhaust fumes in the air.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Hyperbole.

I keep hearing about the loss of so many contenders due to crashes. So I thought I'd look at the pre-race favorites.

- Contador. Lost 1:30 or so due to that first day crash. If anything, this makes the tour more interesting as it raises the question can he find that much time on the road. Without that accident, he's a prohibitive favorite IMO.

- Evans. Right where he needs to be. Still as much in contention as pre-race hype.

- Andy Scheck. Same as Evans

- Frank Scheck. Same as Andy and Frank.

Beyond these 4, who legitimately was a threat for the podium? 

- Leipheimer.......maybe, but only if someone else crashed out or bonked.
- Vinukerov........Again, maybe, but He hasn't demonstrated he's in the same class of climbers as the top 4 over multiple mountain stages.
- Horner...........Outside chance at best IMO, and again, one of the top 4 would have had to collapse or crash out.

I think losing those 3 took some possibilities out of the tour, but no liklihoods.

After a week, we still have the main 4 contenders, with Contador needing to find time. I think the tour is actually more interesting now than it was at the start.

IMO

Len


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

husonfirst said:


> I agree that cyclists are tough but it's a stretch to say baseball players are not athletic. It's a different type of athleticism but they are athletes nonetheless. Can a cyclist hit a 100 mph fastball? Probably not. Does that mean the cyclist is therefore not an athlete?


phhhfftt...both baseball and golf are 'skill' activities...good hand-eye coordination is the key, not outright athleticism.

being able to hit a fastball or a 350-yard drive...big whoop. riding a bike under race conditions for 2K+ miles would KILL a MLB or PGA player. kill, as in dead...


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Contador is done. He's not going to win this year. IMO, he's using the knee as a way to set up an excuse or even abandon. I suspect that he thinks he can't win and so he's looking for a way out. Likely as he hadn't recovered from the Giro. It would also explain his inattentiveness and the reason for the dump crash yesterday.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

You could probably add Wiggins to the list. He was in good form.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> You could probably add Wiggins to the list. He was in good form.


Yea, but not as a primary contender a la the schecks, evans and contador. He also would fall into that secondary catagory of almost contenders for me.

YMMV

Len


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> had no right trying to pass them on that narrow road
> 
> put him in the back of a pick up in his underwear and toss him out onto the road and into a fence


This. And by all accounts, the SOB didn't even pull over where he could. I mean, if you hit someone wouldn't you at least try to show like maybe you were sorry? Yea, I know it's a race, but common decency. As for them being tough SOB's, lets just say I have a pretty good idea of how much that hurts and how much it takes to get back on the bike.....


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

husonfirst said:


> I agree that cyclists are tough but it's a stretch to say baseball players are not athletic. It's a different type of athleticism but they are athletes nonetheless. Can a cyclist hit a 100 mph fastball? Probably not. Does that mean the cyclist is therefore not an athlete?


John Kruck, former 1st baseman for the Phillies, once had a woman come up to him at a bar (probably during the season) saying "Aren't you that famous athlete?"

"I'm not an athlete, ma'am. I'm a ballplayer." he replied.

That said, there are obviously some very athletic people playing baseball. It's mostly the first basemen that are questionable.

I do draw the line at golf, however.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Len J said:


> Yea, but not as a primary contender a la the schecks, evans and contador. He also would fall into that secondary catagory of almost contenders for me.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> Len




OK I see your points. And while agree the riders who've abandoned to date may be far stretches for top 3 contention, many are top contenders and go-to men within their respective teams.

In that regard, the dramatic changes in team dynamics (not to mention morale) will change race dynamics in a big way too. Imho. 

I do think Levi had a shot (maybe a long one) so I really hate to see his time loss.

I also think Contador looks like a sack of dead mice this Tour so I hate to see him with a big time loss a well (not that I'd be doing backflip half gainers with a McTwist if he won, mind you.  ).


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> OK I see your points. And while agree the riders who've abandoned to date may be far stretches for top 3 contention, many are top contenders and go-to men within their respective teams.
> 
> In that regard, the dramatic changes in team dynamics (not to mention morale) will change race dynamics in a big way too. Imho.
> 
> ...


Did anyone really think that anyonw other than the top 4 waould win this year?

Some of the others ahd very outside chances to podium....but highly unlikely.

More likely than not, In 2 weeks (assuming that none of the big 4 crash out), we all will remember this tour for either Contadors amazing comeback (which right now looks unlikely), Cadels bad day in the mountains (which I'm hoping doesn't happen, Evans continual reaction to attacks and defense of the yellow jersey or one of the Schecks getting enough time on Evans in stage 12 or 14 to barely win the tour.


Len


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mel Erickson said:


> You could probably add Wiggins to the list. He was in good form.


I would argue that the race already lost several top-10 GC contenders - 
Wiggins
Van Den Broeck
Brajkovic
Horner
Vinokourov

I think this year all of these had an outside, but reasonable shot at the podium, especially if one or serveral of the more likely podium candidates: Schlecks, Cadel or Contador were to stumble.

meanwhile, several others who might be in my top-10 GC candidate list already lost substantial chunks of time which will make their GC fight much more difficult:

Leipheimer
Gesink
Sammy Sanchez
Vandevelde
Danielson
Hesjedal
Porte
Kreuziger

Perhaps Porte and Kreuziger never meant to go for GC, but I list them anyways. Gesink is still a question mark, but if he were a stock, I would sell, sell now.

Other "losers" on GC front include Contador, obviously, and to some extent Kloden, if his back injuries proves to be comparable to those he had back in 2005 Tour, I think.

The "winners" include both Schlecks, Evans and Basso (who may still be a question mark in my book, but stays out of trouble and doesn't look so bad).

top 4 contenders include both Schlecks, Evans and Contador (who can never be discounted). I suspect that LL Sanchez may go for GC now that he is relatively high. I am hoping that Klodi can recover today and fight, and that either Danielson or Vandevelde can recoup some time and finish strong on GC.

Not sure if Tony Martin will go for GC, probably not. A couple of youngsters, Rein Taaramae and Rigoberto Uran Uran (I really like that name, almost like Duran Duran), may privide a surprise top-10 finish and will fight to take white jersey away from Gesink.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Len J said:


> Did anyone really think that anyonw other than the top 4 waould win this year?
> 
> Some of the others ahd very outside chances to podium....but highly unlikely.
> 
> ...


Len, I definitely agree it is down to those 4 - on paper. The podium at this point is likely to be some juxtaposition of those 4 names.
Evans seem to have a bad day in the 2nd or 3rd week, but he is also a strong time trialist, so he can come back. Contador has to do some work to catch up, and his form *(and luck) seems to be not as good as in Giro earlier this year, but if anyone can make up the lost time, it is him. He should certainly make up some time on Schlecks in ITT but he also needs some chunk of time in the mountains.

One dark horse I keep wondering about is Basso. Basso was very quiet lately, which raises some suspicions. He is the only one who, if on his best form, can match or even perhaps outclimb the likes of Schlecks and Contador. Of course from all reports his form is very questionable, but not much is known - if he has been sandbagging this whole time, he may pull something special. If I were Evans, Schleck or Contador I would be watching Basso and not let him get into any moves.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

55x11 said:


> Len, I definitely agree it is down to those 4 - on paper. The podium at this point is likely to be some juxtaposition of those 4 names.
> Evans seem to have a bad day in the 2nd or 3rd week, but he is also a strong time trialist, so he can come back. Contador has to do some work to catch up, and his form *(and luck) seems to be not as good as in Giro earlier this year, but if anyone can make up the lost time, it is him. He should certainly make up some time on Schlecks in ITT but he also needs some chunk of time in the mountains.
> 
> One dark horse I keep wondering about is Basso. Basso was very quiet lately, which raises some suspicions. He is the only one who, if on his best form, can match or even perhaps outclimb the likes of Schlecks and Contador. Of course from all reports his form is very questionable, but not much is known - if he has been sandbagging this whole time, he may pull something special. If I were Evans, Schleck or Contador I would be watching Basso and not let him get into any moves.


The only other "dark horse" I wonder about is Sanchez. 2+ minutes advantage is a lot for a good climber who also can ITT.

I'm still not expecting much of a shakeup in the podium (w Contador the wild card).

len


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

All you people prognosticating about what the top 10 might have been, I have two words for you:

Carlos Sastre

Meaning: anything is possible in the Tour. Part of the reason the press lists these top 10 rankings is to remind everyone that victory is not automatic... first you must finish.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> All you people prognosticating about what the top 10 might have been, I have two words for you:
> 
> Carlos Sastre
> 
> Meaning: anything is possible in the Tour. Part of the reason the press lists these top 10 rankings is to remind everyone that victory is not automatic... first you must finish.


Carlos Sastre was not a surprise winner - he would have been NOT just easily a shoe-in for top 10, but among leading candidates for the win in 2008 - he was third in 2006 Tour, had several runner-up finishes at Vuleta, and the only other rider with better track record was Cadel (and I think he could have won it if he didn't screw with Schlecks decoy for so long). So he wasn't a total outside shot - other candidates that year were Valverde and Menchov, but I would say Sastre and Evans were top dogs, based on their Tour performances prior to 2008.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I don't know if those were veins*



qatarbhoy said:


> Those cuts look bad but what looks like varicose veins on Hoogerland's butt are if anything even scarier.
> 
> Completely agree that the driver needs a hefty punishment, not just being thrown off the Tour  and that Hoogerland and Flecha showed incredible spirit to not just pack up there and then. Seeing Hoogerland fly into that fence made everyone wince.


or maybe where skin was picked and pulled but not badly cut


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Oxtox said:


> phhhfftt...both baseball and golf are 'skill' activities...good hand-eye coordination is the key, not outright athleticism.
> 
> being able to hit a fastball or a 350-yard drive...big whoop. riding a bike under race conditions for 2K+ miles would KILL a MLB or PGA player. kill, as in dead...


I'd like to see a pro bike rider field a routine grounder at short stop and throw the ball across the diamond to first base, or sprint around the bases. Yeah, I bet some could, but most would look pretty funny! But you can't stereotype all baseball players as Prince Fielder, John Kruk, or David Wells types.

In fact, I'd bet that given the right incentive, your average center fielder, 2nd baseman, or short stop could become a much better cyclist/racer than your average pro cyclist would be trying to become a baseball player. A little high energy, high motor guy like Dustin Pedroia, I bet he could tear it up on a bike if he wanted to!

What was this thread about again???


----------

